# Anyone have The Innovator?



## sledboy482 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,
First post here.  My brother who just turned 50 used to have an orange bicycle with the high rise handlebars and banana seat.  It had a 20" slick on the back and had a chrome and black unique chain guard.  The guard said, "The Innovator" on it.  If anyone has a clue what this was, or picutres, I would sure appreciate it.  It may have been a Murray but I cannot recall.
Thanks.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there,

Are you sure it did not say "Eliminator"? That was the name of a common murray muscle bike which competed with the Schwinn Krates and others. I posted a picture of an Eliminator below.


----------



## sledboy482 (Apr 3, 2009)

No, that is defintely not the bike.  This looked a lot like the _5 Eliminator I saw on here today.  The chain guard was identical to that except in the background color and lettering.  Seems this bike even had the red line tires on it.  God, my brother would love to have that one back!!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 8, 2009)

If i remember right those Were sold through BF Goodrich stores..And Maybe Aldens Gamles department stores


----------

